# Manifold vs. Headers question(s)



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently installed a set of headers on my GTO and it absolutely woke the car up. It's by FAR the best add-on I've done so far. Throttle response is greatly improved and power throughout the entire range has been increased noticeably. 
My question is...
Why in the world do the car manufacturers use exhaust manifolds instead of headers? It just seems silly to me. If they can increase the performance of their engines, and increase mileage, why NOT use headers instead of the old, heavy manifolds?
Here's a picture of the LS7 manifolds, which actually look a LOT like headers when you take off the outside. They have 4 individual tubes instead of just a single open space like most manifolds have.
http://gallery.patel360.com/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=807&g2_imageViewsIndex=2
(those of you on 56k, or slow dialup should use this link, it's to a bit smaller picture: http://gallery.patel360.com/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=807&g2_imageViewsIndex=0 )
I don't think that true headers would have been any more expensive for chevrolet to produce vs the manifolds on the LS7...in fact, considering the amount of stainless steel they used, I'd think it would be CHEAPER to make traditional-looking headers.
So if it's not price, and it's not that manifolds are more efficient (because they're not...otherwise I'd have LOST power when I put the headers on my LS2), then what in the world IS the reason they'd do something which seems to make no sense whatsoever?
Of course GM also dropped the Camaro...that was a silly thing too in my opinion. Who knows what these people are thinking?!? waterheads!
-S


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, I'm double posting...but it's for a great reason! ...sort of.

I got to looking at the exhaust manifolds that came off the goat. They have 4 individual pipes, just like the headers that I put ON. They even have a fairly large pipe to "empty" into. So why in the world did it increase throttle response and make the engine run stronger?!? It seems like what I took off and what I put on were pretty much the same thing!


----------

